# Duo Chromes



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm trying to get all of the duochromes. So far i have tilt, parfait amour, vex and motif..  Does anyone know the rest and if mac plans on coming out with anymore of these?  I really like them, what do you think of the lipsticks and pigments?  What are they, i tried doing a search on their website but it didn't work...


----------



## lah_knee (Aug 25, 2005)

steamy and surreal are duochromes i think... at least they look it. 

im pretty sure all the new veluxe pearls are gonna be duochromes. all them reflect colors


----------



## martygreene (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

  what do you think of the lipsticks and pigments? What are they, i tried doing a search on their website but it didn't work...  
 
I'm not entirely sure what you are asking... are you inquiring if any lipsticks and/or pigments are duochrome?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *martygreene* 
_I'm not entirely sure what you are asking... are you inquiring if any lipsticks and/or pigments are duochrome?_

 
I meant which colors of lipsticks and pigments are duochromes... doing a search didn't work and i guess i could go through each item description to see, but i'm just too lazy!heehee


----------



## Kristen (Aug 25, 2005)

WOW.. i was totally thinking to ask this one day but I wasn't sure if it was mentioned already..

I'm quite sure Rose, Steel Blue, Blue Brown and Blue Green are all duochrome pigments
Club is a duochrome e/s.. and I THINK expensive pink and trax are as well. To me it seems that most of the VP's are duochrome


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Aug 25, 2005)

Oh, here are some more duochrome eye shadows
crystal (frost)
hush (frost)
expensive pink (vp)
vellum (frost)


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

greenbrown, bluebrow, steel blue, rose, oldgold, pinkbronze, goldenolive Im pretty sure there are more but I cant thinkk straight right now.


----------



## leti (Aug 25, 2005)

gorgeous gold also!

it's gold with green shimmer


----------



## vicuna1 (Aug 25, 2005)

Vapour is a duochrome, also.


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Aug 25, 2005)

*Palatial Lustreglass is duochrome and it's Amazing!!!!!*


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

whats a duochrome?


----------



## solardame (Aug 25, 2005)

I can't think of many lipsticks right now besides Smoove and Skew.


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

a duochrome is basically a shade that is more than one color...like pink with a blue reflect or like rose pigment thats infused with gold flecks...


----------



## pinkmilk (Aug 25, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac_obsession* 
_a duochrome is basically a shade that is more than one color...like pink with a blue reflect or like rose pigment thats infused with gold flecks..._

 
oh! cool! hehe thanks again!


----------



## absolut_blonde (Aug 25, 2005)

Delish is a duochrome lipstick too, I think. And Enchantress seems like a duochrome, but I don't have it so I'm not entirely sure. Palatial definitely is also, it has a green pearl.


----------



## 72Cosmo (Aug 25, 2005)

I think pink opal pigment is a duochrome


----------



## mac_obsession (Aug 25, 2005)

yeah pink opal and pink pearl, frozen white, deep blue green, also forgot to mention theyre all pretty much frosty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Im not sure if vanilla and white gold are duochromes or not...


----------



## singinmys0ng (Aug 26, 2005)

duochrome..that is my new fav name! I've always wondered what those kind of colors were called :-D Now I know!


----------



## SonRisa (Aug 26, 2005)

lipstick: B-cup, Pink Poodle, Skew, pervette, CB96, Spanish Fly . . .

pigments: green brown, blue brown, pink opal, pink pearl, frozen white, old gold, rose, steel blue, cornflower, pink bronze . . .


----------



## aziajs (Jan 23, 2006)

I loved Spanish Fly.  I wish I could still find it.  Something happened where I didn't end up getting it.  I LOVE DUOCHROMES!!!  I was going to start a new post but searched and found this one.  

Who else loves these?????  And to continue where the list left off, what are some more ducochromes?  I noticed MAC doesn't classify colors like Stars N Rockets as duochromes but I think they are.

Stars N' Rockets
Satellite Dreams
Tilt
Fabulush CCB
Slick CCB
Fuchsia Perfect CCB
Cornflower Pigment


----------



## MissMarley (Jan 23, 2006)

I think Mystical Mist is- but I could be wrong
Pervette is, definitely! a hard l/s to wear sometimes, but cool


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 24, 2006)

Blow lipstick is almost a duochrome. It has blue tones in it the same as pink poodle lipstick.


----------



## a_parting_gift (Jan 24, 2006)

Stars N' Rockets has some hardcore duochrome action going on.


----------



## Colorqueen (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aziajs* 
_I loved Spanish Fly.  I wish I could still find it.  Something happened where I didn't end up getting it.  I LOVE DUOCHROMES!!!  I was going to start a new post but searched and found this one.  

Who else loves these?????  And to continue where the list left off, what are some more ducochromes?  I noticed MAC doesn't classify colors like Stars N Rockets as duochromes but I think they are.

Stars N' Rockets
Satellite Dreams
Tilt
Fabulush CCB
Slick CCB
Fuchsia Perfect CCB
Cornflower Pigment_

 

MAC pro still has blue brown pro gloss - makes a fabulous lip gloss- I think it might be blue brunette

go to www.macpro.com and find out.


----------



## lah_knee (Jan 24, 2006)

no one has mentioned Club e/s!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_no one has mentioned Club e/s!_

 
You're right Club is an old one.. Its so pretty. 
Here are a couple more:

Moon's Reflection
Twinks
Falling Star


----------



## aziajs (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lah_knee* 
_no one has mentioned Club e/s!_

 
Yep.  Kristen (reply #5) mentioned it already.  

So are some shadows more duochrome than others?  Colors like Vex or Star N Rockets are obvious but colors like Moon's Reflection and Expensive pink don't look like duochomes to me.


----------



## mspixieears (Jan 25, 2006)

I always preface this with a disclaimer, but I'm sure Beautiful Iris is duochrome. Am I the only one who sees (or imagines!) the green slight shimmer?

I wore it to work once and someone thought I was wearing more than one colour. Oh, and the duochrome effect seems more obvious on tan-olive skin.


----------



## blueglitter (Jan 25, 2006)

I think white gold pigment might be one


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 2, 2006)

Here are the e/s I know for sure are marketed as duochromes- they don't generally say that the VPs are, even though they may have a duochrome effect:

Vex
Vapour
Club
Hush
Crystal
Parfait Amour
Tilt
Motif
Hush
Vellum

I went through all the e/s descriptions on the mac website and put down the ones that they actually call duochromes. Does anyone know of any others that have been marketed as duochromes that were LE or DC? I know that the VPs have a duochrome effect, but MAC does not market them as duochromes- I'm just trying to put together a solid list of the ones they actually call that. And then my uncontrollable spending will begin....


----------



## missytakespics (Apr 2, 2006)

im thinking dainty cake lipstick?
and moth brown eyeshadow?


----------



## bebs (Apr 2, 2006)

ok.. for pigments as far as I can tell, cornflower, white gold, teal, old gold, melon, bright coral, pink opal, all girl, steal blue, deep blue green, pink pearl, golden olive, rose, forset green, green brown, blue brown, pink bronze


----------



## inlucesco (Apr 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mspixieears* 
_I always preface this with a disclaimer, but I'm sure Beautiful Iris is duochrome. Am I the only one who sees (or imagines!) the green slight shimmer?

I wore it to work once and someone thought I was wearing more than one colour. Oh, and the duochrome effect seems more obvious on tan-olive skin._

 
I can see what you're saying with the green, although I think the pink part of the duochrome is more obvious.


----------



## MissMarley (Apr 2, 2006)

i think all the veluxe pearls are just more subtle duochrome- and in some cases, they have multiple reflect colors, definitely!


----------

